# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Αναγνώριση κόμβου

## zod

Μπορεί κανείς να αναγνωρίσει εάν αυτό που φαίνεται μέσα στον κόκκινο κύκλο ειναι ο κόμβος του;

Κοιτάμε απο την περιοχή του Ηρακλείου (πνευματικό κέντρο) προς την ευρύτερη περιοχή Ν. Ιωνίας. Προς τα αριστερά (δε φαίνεται) είναι το κέντρο του Ηρακλείου.

ΥΓ. Η φωτογραφία ειναι με 12χ ζοομ, οπότε το αντικείμενο ειναι αρκετά μακρυά.

----------


## dti

Αριθμητικά (3 bb links) ταιριάζει να είναι του Ernest0x. Επίσης σε πολυκατοικία είναι, ψηλά είναι, αλλά ...ας μας πει ο ίδιος αν είναι ο κόμβος του.

----------


## zod

Επίσης μήπως θα μπορούσε να ειναι:
1. Bakolaz
2. Abdul (μου έχει πει ότι έχει 3 πιάτα)
3. Dermanis
4. Electrogen

----------


## nikpet

Ψηφίζω Ernest0x.

Είχα ανέβει στην ταράτσα του προτού βάλει τον νέο ιστό και μου θυμίζει πολύ την δική του...

----------


## abdul

Δεν είναι ο δικός μου κόμβος.

----------


## zod

> Δεν είναι ο δικός μου κόμβος.


One down, three to go.

----------


## dti

Ούτε του electrogen είναι 100%...

----------


## zod

> Ούτε του electrogen είναι 100%...


Λογικά δεν ειναι ούτε του Bakolaz. Μήπως ειναι ο Jabarlee;

----------


## Ernest0x

Δεν είναι o δικός μου zod.

----------


## zod

> Δεν είναι o δικός μου zod.


Αραγε ποιανού να είναι; Τον βλέπω και ξαλαφρωμένο, θα μπορούσαμε να ψήσουμε ένα link.

----------


## dti

Για να προσανατολιστούμε δε βάζεις ένα print screen του χάρτη από το WiND κατά τη διεύθυνση που έβγαλες τη φωτογραφία;

----------


## zod

> Για να προσανατολιστούμε δε βάζεις ένα print screen του χάρτη από το WiND κατά τη διεύθυνση που έβγαλες τη φωτογραφία;


Απο προσανατολισμό δεν τα πάμε και πολύ καλά  ::  (εγω δλδ). Εκτιμώ ότι είναι στο "ελευθερο" κομμάτι του χαρτη. Πάντα βέβαια υπαρχει και η πιθανότητα να μην ειναι κόμβος και να είναι κατι άλλο. Παρόλα αυτά μοίζει με ιστό.

----------


## zod

Bump.. up up the way  ::

----------


## geomanous

Αν κρινω απο την φωτο που εχει ο jabarlee εδω:
http://www.jabarlee.awmn/modules.php...page=location3

παιζει να ειναι αυτος ο ιστος του....

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ernest0x
> 
> Δεν είναι o δικός μου zod.
> 
> 
> Αραγε ποιανού να είναι; Τον βλέπω και ξαλαφρωμένο, θα μπορούσαμε να ψήσουμε ένα link.


Του jabarlee πρέπει να είναι πάντως εχει πλάκα η φωτο αν και 
γώ ειμαι ακριβώς απο την αλλη, τωρα καταλαβα ποσο ψηλα ειναι , 
πάντως οταν καναμε το link και μου ανοιξε τον φακο στην αρχη 
νομιζα οτι περναγε ελικόπτερο.....
ειναι στον Θεο ο κόμβος...
Εχω στειλει pm να μας το επιβεβαιώσει και ο onikoseimai μιας και 
Μανώλης ειναι φανταράκος αν και εμαθα οτι σε λίγες μέρες απολελε!!!
 ::   ::   ::   :: 

Ξαλαφρωμένος γενικοτερα πάντως δεν ειναι εχει αρκετα link..

----------


## zod

> Του jabarlee πρέπει να είναι πάντως εχει πλάκα η φωτο αν και 
> γώ ειμαι ακριβώς απο την αλλη, τωρα καταλαβα ποσο ψηλα ειναι , 
> πάντως οταν καναμε το link και μου ανοιξε τον φακο στην αρχη 
> νομιζα οτι περναγε ελικόπτερο.....
> ειναι στον Θεο ο κόμβος...
> Εχω στειλει pm να μας το επιβεβαιώσει και ο onikoseimai μιας και 
> Μανώλης ειναι φανταράκος αν και εμαθα οτι σε λίγες μέρες απολελε!!!


Τέλεια! Ευκαιρία να το γιορτάσουμε βγάζοντας ένα BB.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Την είχε πάρει το μάτι μου αυτή την θεματική ενότητα αλλά δεν ήμουν ούτε είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι ο jabarlee.

Ίσως και να είναι  :: 

Τώρα αν έχει διαθέσιμο BB Link θα σας γελάσω  :: 

*EDIT*
Δεν την "πέφτεις" στον bakolaz πολύ ευγενικά ; Είναι από τους πρώτους του awmn αλλά εδώ και αρκετό καιρό (ενώ διατηρεί τα links του) δεν ενδιαφέρεται και πολύ.

----------

